# 25000 postings



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow 25,000 plus postings.  I counted backwards and I may have been #25,000.  How significant is that.  Do I get a banner?


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

This board is moving sooo fast. LOL  It won't take long to reach 50,000 posting.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

We hit it faster than I expected. Dori, were you poster 25,000? You deserve an award. Harvey....Harvey?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you for "the other harvey".  I need a banner.  Guess I could make my own.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Dori said:


> Wow 25,000 plus postings. I counted backwards and I may have been #25,000. How significant is that. Do I get a banner?


Way to go Dori! That makes you A Woman of Distinction.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to go Dori!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For Dori...










Betsy


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you,  thank you,  thank you one and all.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats Dori!!!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Dori said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you one and all.


...and you are not all that far away from 500!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats Dori! We will make you our honorary 'poster child' for our 25,000th post!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

YAY DORI!!!!


----------

